# Temporary cat home



## Sue ogoo (Dec 10, 2015)

Can anyone help at all? My parents have always looked after my cat if I've been away etc but we recently lost both of them. My husband and I have now split and we are living with my sister and her cat. My husband is currently feeding my cat but wants her gone. Money is very tight as I'm looking after my two young sons. Once we get on our feet I would love to have my cat back. She is very self sufficient. She loves being outdoors and has been neutered. I don't really want a perminant home for her but I'm running out of options and time. Any suggestions


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

If you cannot find a temporary home with someone, maybe you could put her in a cattery until you find a place of your own.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Post says money is very tight, so I would guess Cattery is out.


----------

